# Looking for a good box call.



## mauser64 (Jan 11, 2008)

I love a good box call but don't really want a mass produced commercial call. Can anybody recomend a good hand-made or custom box call maker that won't break the bank (50-100 bucks).


----------



## SCPO (Jan 11, 2008)

Scotts Cutter


----------



## gobblingghost (Jan 11, 2008)

David Mills "Davidmills" or Lee Chadwick "GADAWGS" they both make good box calls and they are on this site


----------



## gblrklr (Jan 11, 2008)

I would suggest that you look up Bob Harwell, he makes one of the best for the money.  His calls were right at $100 last I heard.  He will be at Unicoi this weekend and even though he isn't exhibiting, I'm sure he could be persuaded to sell you a call, no waiting.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 11, 2008)

Helms's calls http://www.helmcustomcalls.com/call3.htm


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 11, 2008)

I second David Mill's www.traxcalls.com he is a member here and a great fella to boot.  

I have been using one for several years now and gotta tell ya...it sounds GREAT and is much smoother than my other custom boxes including my scotts cutter (which does cut better though)

this is mine


----------



## mauser64 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree with the above. Jack Scott, David Mills, CAL and other fine call makers are on this site.Though his cost more, Darrin Dawkins makes boxes that will flat talk turkey.


----------



## gblrklr (Jan 12, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


> I agree with the above. Jack Scott, David Mills, CAL and other fine call makers are on this site.Though his cost more, Darrin Dawkins makes boxes that will flat talk turkey.



There is no doubt that Darrin is one of the best going, but his prices are over $100.

Mauser, you will hear a lot of recommendations.  Some of the recommendations will come from people with a lot of experience and knowledge of box calls and others with limited experience.  The problem is you won't know who is who.  My suggestion is that you take a trip to Atlanta next month to the NWTF national convention.  Most of the better makers will be there and you will be able to hear the calls for yourself.  If you are not able to run a box, there will be folks there that can demonstrate them.  Make sure the call can be worked softly, that is what usually separates the good calls from the rest.  If you have to work to "find the sweet spot," keep looking.


----------



## Quercus Alba (Jan 13, 2008)

Bob Harwell


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 13, 2008)

Jack Scott makes a fine box call for $100, I'll bet you won't find a better box for the price. You also won't find a nicer person to buy one from. Jack and Mrs. Shirley are good people.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 13, 2008)

> Darrin Dawkins makes boxes that will flat talk turkey.



I bought one one Darrin's calls this weekend.

I bought one of Bob Harwell's calls last year.

Bought a Scott's Cutter last year as well.

Every one of these are great calls and you won't go wrong buying any of them.  Darrin's short boxes are $150, Bob's are $100, and I believe Mr. Jack's are $100.  I'm probably going to add more of each to my collection, they will no doubt increase in value and will certainly call in birds.


----------



## tbgator (Feb 6, 2008)

Scott's Cutter would be a good start


----------



## blindhog (Feb 6, 2008)

I vote for a Scott's Cutter.  Also I have not run any of the other box calls except a Harwell.


----------



## turkkillr (Feb 6, 2008)

Bob Harwell


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 7, 2008)

Checkered Calls

Albert Paul (MS) $90
Bob Harwell (SC) $100
Jerry "Dad" White (GA) $125
Mike Lapp (PA) $150
Ed Terrenfenko (PA) $75  

Long Box

Lamar Williams $250-300 
Darrin Dawkin's $150 
Billy Bush's (NY) "Beggin Machine" $130 for Call, $160 for Call and Custom Made Leather Holster


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 7, 2008)

I’ve been reading this thread as well as others about who makes the best box call or who makes the best friction call.  What determines “the best”?  I have talked to some call makers who try to make their calls exactly the same so that they basically produce the same sound from call to call.  Now, most every knows that a poplar box call will sound different from a mahogany box or a slate pot will sound different from a glass pot.  My perspective is that everyone has an opinion on what a hen turkey should sound like and most of these opinions will vary, some to a small extent and some will be vastly different.

I am overly flattered that folks will mention my calls in comparison with some of the names mentioned because many of the names are people I consider GREAT call makers.  And I, by no means, consider myself a great call maker, I have a very long way to go.  I have been picking up a few calls here and there from a few GREAT call makers and want to get some more.  I sent Bob Harwell a PM last night informing him that I wanted to get a couple more of his box calls.  At $100, I believe that one of Bob’s calls is one of the best deals going today and I consider Bob a GREAT call maker.  And at $100, you better jump on that because (comparatively speaking), they are worth more and I wouldn’t be surprised to see them go up in cost.  I bought one of  Darrin Dawkins’ box calls because Darrin is a GREAT call maker.  I want to get a few calls from Lamar Williams, because Lamar Williams is a GREAT call maker.  I know there are some others that I have left out, but my point is that some of the greats have been mentioned and to me, it would be hard to distinguish “the best” because all of the calls I have from these call makers are GREAT calls.  I also know of another call maker from SC that makes a great box call that many of you have never heard of, his name is Wendell Lancaster.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 7, 2008)

David Mills said:


> I’ve been reading this thread as well as others about who makes the best box call or who makes the best friction call.  What determines “the best”?  I have talked to some call makers who try to make their calls exactly the same so that they basically produce the same sound from call to call.  Now, most every knows that a poplar box call will sound different from a mahogany box or a slate pot will sound different from a glass pot.  My perspective is that everyone has an opinion on what a hen turkey should sound like and most of these opinions will vary, some to a small extent and some will be vastly different.
> 
> I am overly flattered that folks will mention my calls in comparison with some of the names mentioned because many of the names are people I consider GREAT call makers.  And I, by no means, consider myself a great call maker, I have a very long way to go.  I have been picking up a few calls here and there from a few GREAT call makers and want to get some more.  I sent Bob Harwell a PM last night informing him that I wanted to get a couple more of his box calls.  At $100, I believe that one of Bob’s calls is one of the best deals going today and I consider Bob a GREAT call maker.  And at $100, you better jump on that because (comparatively speaking), they are worth more and I wouldn’t be surprised to see them go up in cost.  I bought one of  Darrin Dawkins’ box calls because Darrin is a GREAT call maker.  I want to get a few calls from Lamar Williams, because Lamar Williams is a GREAT call maker.  I know there are some others that I have left out, but my point is that some of the greats have been mentioned and to me, it would be hard to distinguish “the best” because all of the calls I have from these call makers are GREAT calls.  I also know of another call maker from SC that makes a great box call that many of you have never heard of, his name is Wendell Lancaster.



with all that said...I ran a lot of boxes at unicoi and atl turkey rama last year and ended up with yours and scotts quit being so bashful man and step up to the plate


----------



## Gadget (Feb 7, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> with all that said...I ran a lot of boxes at unicoi and atl turkey rama last year and ended up with yours and scotts quit being so bashful man and step up to the plate





Yeah, and where's that sweet Chinaberry box you've been promising me?


----------



## Thunder Head (Feb 7, 2008)

David,
 I think it is very hard to determine who is the best call maker. Probably a matter of opion more than anything else. I think you could buy a call from anyone from this thread with multiple recomendations and be satisfied. 
 For me it has a lot to do with how the call sounds to me. If I dont like the sounds i produce of it. I wont be using it in the woods.

By the way fellas. I bought my brother one of davids box calls for christmas. It sounds mighty fine.


----------



## dulaney22 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bob Harwell or Albert Paul, hands down.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 7, 2008)

> Yeah, and where's that sweet Chinaberry box you've been promising me?


 It's the first thing on my call making schedule after the T'rama


----------



## hawglips (Feb 7, 2008)

Had a lot of luck last year with Lee Chadwick's long box.

Billy White's Hustlin Hen is unbeatable for the money.


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 7, 2008)

David Mills said:


> I’ve been reading this thread as well as others about who makes the best box call or who makes the best friction call.  What determines “the best”?  I have talked to some call makers who try to make their calls exactly the same so that they basically produce the same sound from call to call.  Now, most every knows that a poplar box call will sound different from a mahogany box or a slate pot will sound different from a glass pot.  My perspective is that everyone has an opinion on what a hen turkey should sound like and most of these opinions will vary, some to a small extent and some will be vastly different.
> 
> I am overly flattered that folks will mention my calls in comparison with some of the names mentioned because many of the names are people I consider GREAT call makers.  And I, by no means, consider myself a great call maker, I have a very long way to go.  I have been picking up a few calls here and there from a few GREAT call makers and want to get some more.  I sent Bob Harwell a PM last night informing him that I wanted to get a couple more of his box calls.  At $100, I believe that one of Bob’s calls is one of the best deals going today and I consider Bob a GREAT call maker.  And at $100, you better jump on that because (comparatively speaking), they are worth more and I wouldn’t be surprised to see them go up in cost.  I bought one of  Darrin Dawkins’ box calls because Darrin is a GREAT call maker.  I want to get a few calls from Lamar Williams, because Lamar Williams is a GREAT call maker.  I know there are some others that I have left out, but my point is that some of the greats have been mentioned and to me, it would be hard to distinguish “the best” because all of the calls I have from these call makers are GREAT calls.  I also know of another call maker from SC that makes a great box call that many of you have never heard of, his name is Wendell Lancaster.



David, I have not played any of your calls. I will take care of that when I get to Perry! 

I agree with you a Turkey Call, any Turkey Call is a very personal choice and each person has their own idea of what a Turkey is supposed to sound like! I only feel that I can comment on the calls that I have personally played and used. All of the Call Makers that I mentioned in my post, I own at least one Cal made by them, and use them on a regular basis in the Woods to hunt Turkeys. Most of them I own more than one. 

There is a difference between a call that sounds good and a great sounding call that will do it all and excel (i.e. Cluck, Purr, Yelp, Cutt, Gobble etc. etc.)! Without having to a chance to put all of the calls on a table and play with them there is no way to compare them all. Even if you do, everyone will not agree on which calls are the best! There are so many variables (i.e. Playing Style, Striker Pressure, Hand Position, Grip Pressure etc. etc.) that is it almost impossible! I like to try the calls that I buy before buying them.  

The best place that I have found to see and hear the difference in Workmanship, Fit and Finish, Sound Quality is at the NWTF Nationals. Some of the best Call Makers, who have entered what they think is their best Sound Call or Calls to be judged against all the other calls that are entered. I realize that there are people that make Great Sounding Calls that do not enter this contest. Some people do not like the Notoreity or Competition! Other than that the only thing you can go by is "Word of Mouth" which is the best form of advertsing that you can get! You can get a good overall idea of who makes what and which ones sound the best by going through the Calls at Nationals! 

The Reputation that a Call Maker developes comes from producing a High Quality Great Sounding Turkey Call that has been used by a lot of people who have been successful using this Call Makers Turkey Calls in the Woods! Boy that was a Mouthful! Some of these guys have been making calls for 20-30 Years!


----------



## turkkillr (Feb 7, 2008)

Bob Harwell


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 7, 2008)

*Scott Basehore*

Scott Basehore from PA makes great box calls like some of the others mentioned on here before.  He has been winning numerous National awards like at last years NWTF National Convention.  He was the 2007 Grand National Champion Turkey Call Maker of the Year, Champion of Champions - Neil Cost Award, and the Gibson Award for his box calls last year.  He is a great guy and makes great calls as well.  He is a true "up-and-comer" in making box calls.  I know he will enter calls in Atlanta at the Nationals, but I can't find his booth on the website.  However, a friend of mine knows Scott personally, and he says he will be there.  Anyway, his calls are just another good choice to add to the list and make it even harder to pick.


----------



## delta708 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bob Harwell or David Mills


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2008)

Ol CAL makes a fine box! David too!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 7, 2008)

nicodemus said:


> Ol CAL makes a fine box! David too!



Roger that!


----------



## rocket (Feb 7, 2008)

I've got a Wendell Lancaster mahogany with a jatoba lid that I like.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Theres a Neil Cost box on ebay right now..  Bid is up to $1300


----------



## va longbeard (Feb 7, 2008)

I second that Billy White is hard to beat for the money.

Does anyone know if Billy is still making calls or how to get in touch with him?


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 7, 2008)

va longbeard said:


> I second that Billy White is hard to beat for the money.
> 
> Does anyone know if Billy is still making calls or how to get in touch with him?



I had heard that he was *not* making calls anymore.  I don't know this for a fact, but I did hear it.  It may be a rumor or mistake, though, so maybe someone else knows for sure.  I think he was called White Hunter Game Calls.


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 8, 2008)

that's right.....I saw a blonde hustlin hen for $200 last year in nashville.   that guy said that billy was finished making calls,  but I sure do hope he was wrong.  not to put down any the before mentioned calls at all(cause they are all awsome)  I'm not sure if you can beat a common hustlin hen.  they are just too easy to play.  Lohm bros I think makes a good one......they will be at the at the nwtf convention in atl.  I got a short box that made it into my vest.  high pitched, long roll,  doesn't need chaulk as much as most, easy to play,  and most of all for me didn't break the bank $45.


----------



## threadfin-nole (Feb 10, 2008)

Picked up a Scotts Saturday. I picked it over all the rest because I liked the way it sounded and how easy it was to run it. I saw some great calls and maybe next time I can pick up a different one. I have too many as it is. I can't decide which one to take on opening day.


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Feb 10, 2008)

*hmmmm*

Mr Jack Scott has a sweet soundin box..100.00 saw it yesterday and heard him work it..very nice.
David


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 11, 2008)

gblrklr said:


> There is no doubt that Darrin is one of the best going, but his prices are over $100.
> 
> Mauser, you will hear a lot of recommendations.  Some of the recommendations will come from people with a lot of experience and knowledge of box calls and others with limited experience.  The problem is you won't know who is who.  My suggestion is that you take a trip to Atlanta next month to the NWTF national convention.  Most of the better makers will be there and you will be able to hear the calls for yourself.  If you are not able to run a box, there will be folks there that can demonstrate them.  Make sure the call can be worked softly, that is what usually separates the good calls from the rest.  If you have to work to "find the sweet spot," keep looking.



Best advice on here...and, trust me, THIS piece of advice came from somebody who absolutely CAN run a box call.

Go to ATL and get your box.  That's your best bet.


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 25, 2008)

couldn't find traxx calls or lamar williams......... I was disappointed in atl


----------



## gobbler10ga (Feb 25, 2008)

Lapp or Baseshore


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 26, 2008)

gobbler10ga said:


> Lapp or Baseshore



Scott Basehore is a good one.  He won big again this year at the Nationals in Atlanta.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 26, 2008)

> couldn't find traxx calls or lamar williams



Lamar sold out quick and I did not have a booth at the nat'ls.  I brought 1 box call to the show and that was for Tim (run&strut).


----------

